# Avacado..Help please?



## Sierra.T (Oct 5, 2014)

So i have heard that avacado (the 'fruit') shouldn't be fed to a tortoise; but what about the leaves? I have a young avacado plant i sprouted from a cut seed (like the ones you did in science class as a kid) and has several nice leaves that i think would look rather tasty if i where a tort but to avoid problems before they are made i thought i'd this thread and ask for assistance. ^^ Thanks!


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 5, 2014)

This says all parts have toxic properties, I would say no
http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?catID=703


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2014)

_



Are Avocado Leaves Safe to Eat?

Although the leaves of certain avocado cultivars from Guatemala (Persea Americana)
are considered toxic, *the Mexican variety (var.drymifolia) isn’t*. Diana Kennedy addresses this in her book From My Mexican Kitchen, "Because there has been some concern about toxicity of avocado leaves among some Californian aficionados, I think it is time to set the record straight. The toxicity reports relate back to a study done in 1984 at the University of California at Davis, which showed that dairy goats suffered some toxic effects from ingesting very large amounts of avocado leaves (the toxic agent remains unknown). The crucial point, according to Dr. Arthur L. Craigmill, toxicology specialist at Davis and one of the authors of the study, is that the toxic effects were traced to the Guatemalan avocado (Persea American). When the goats were fed Mexican avocado leaves (Persea dryminfolia), a different variety, there was no problem.” [These Latin spellings, which are given by Diana Kennedy, slightly differ from the ones I found in my research].

In addition to toxicity worries, aesthetics also may play a part in keeping this wonderful herbal accent in obscurity. Some fresh avocado leaves have small “galls” on the underside, which may look ugly, but are considered safe to eat. Chef and restauranteur Reed Hearon suggests that they actually enhance the flavor.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## juli11 (Oct 7, 2014)

You can feed avocado but not to all kinds if tortoises. To which tortoise do you want to feed?


----------



## Sierra.T (Oct 7, 2014)

A Russian


----------



## juli11 (Oct 7, 2014)

Not for Russians. You have to think about the natural habitat of every tortoise kinds. In the habitat of Russian don't grow avocado or any other fruits because of that you should feet them only weeds and other green things. Tropical tortoise for example hingebacks or cherry heads you can feet fruits because their tummies are prepared for such a kind of food. So think about the natural habitat of your kind of tortoise and choose then the food.


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 7, 2014)

I would also say no, even just the leaves, just to be safe.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 7, 2014)

Avocado can carry quite a barrage of bacteria. Not certain what they can do to Chelonia. But I'd steer clear away from them for any animals, including the leaves. 

It's an old abstract but has a great chart for bacteria that can be found on South African and South American avocado(leaves, fruit and fruit skin)
https://www.apsnet.org/publications...ments/1995Articles/PlantDisease79n11_1149.pdf


----------



## Sierra.T (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope, I would stay far away from that! If you want a treat for once every one year or so, mine loves a little banana!


----------

